# Yarn Bowl Questions



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good evening and Merry Christmas to all!
I am a potter and would greatly appreciate your valuable input. 

1) What sizes are best for yarn bowls?

2) Are slits cut into the clay preferable or are holes better? I read one post mentioning that if you use the holes to feed your yarn through then you would not be able to pull the yarn out of the bowl to take with you  Are both openings preferable?

3) I see that many of you knit straight from the skein - would a rectangular bowl to hold skeins be useful?

Again, I would truly love any and all input you can provide.
Thanks!
Missyern2


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my opinion only on yarn bowls.....
A minimum of the size of a one quart container for a normal size skein of yarn
A channel cut into a swirl with a larger hole on the "inside" end ("J" type)
I think rectangular would be great....esp if you have several "stacked" together to each hold its own skein


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

kareo said:


> This is my opinion only on yarn bowls.....
> A minimum of the size of a one quart container for a normal size skein of yarn
> A channel cut into a swirl with a larger hole on the "inside" end ("J" type)
> I think rectangular would be great....esp if you have several "stacked" together to each hold its own skein


Thank you so much for your input! I think the stacked skein holders is a great idea!
Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

1&2 QT SIZE BOWL( FOR SMALL AND CHUNKY YARN) AND J AND HOLE TO HOLD NEEDLE WHEN NOT IN USE.AND NOT SURE ABOUT SQUARE TRIED TO USE SHOE BOX AND ONLY WORKED IF I PULLED FROM THE MIDDLE OF SKEIN. THANKS, YOUR BOWLS ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

You need to cut a wide swirl like kareo said.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> 1&2 QT SIZE BOWL( FOR SMALL AND CHUNKY YARN) AND J AND HOLE TO HOLD NEEDLE WHEN NOT IN USE.AND NOT SURE ABOUT SQUARE TRIED TO USE SHOE BOX AND ONLY WORKED IF I PULLED FROM THE MIDDLE OF SKEIN. THANKS, YOUR BOWLS ARE BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks J - I just assumed the yarn was to be pulled through the hole - I didn't realize that it was a place to hold the needles! I'm so glad I've asked for input here. I'm learning a lot.

Thank you!!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks! I like the cuts too.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.

I don't think it would be wrong to steer you to Etsy... MY favorite place to shop for hand made items. You can do a search and see lots of examples of the bowls and get an idea of the holes and slots that we are talking about. Make sure that you let us know when yours are ready. If they are anything like the beautiful blue bowl on your Avatar, you will get lots of orders....

http://www.etsy.com/search?q=ceramic%20yarn%20bowls&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> 
> I don't think it would be wrong to steer you to Etsy... MY favorite place to shop for hand made items. You can do a search and see lots of examples of the bowls and get an idea of the holes and slots that we are talking about. Make sure that you let us know when yours are ready. If they are anything like the beautiful blue bowl on your Avatar, you will get lots of orders....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=ceramic%20yarn%20bowls&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


Hi Amy: I am so grateful that this group is willing to help and point out the negatives and positives on yarn bowl designs as well as provide suggestions.

I've sold on Etsy before but currently sell through galleries. Etsy is one of my favorite online shops too.

My mother (MissyErn) is as involved in knitting and crocheting as I am to mud. Mom was the one who noticed how out of line some of the potters have been on their prices so I started searching further. I understand that the clay artists needs to be paid for their talent, time, effort and materials just as the knitting artists do. HOWEVER, some of the pieces I've priced have been so far out of line - one woman placed a very plain yarn bowl on EBay for $100.00! I strongly disagree with gouging. I have sculptures that run into the hundreds but that is a totally different ball game. No one should be charging $100.00 for a basic cereal bowl that has a J cut into it. Okay, I'll get off my soap box now - LOL

I've been looking at the different designs available and reviewing with my mother what will work and what will not. Plus, I'm getting some great feedback and suggestions from this group.

If you can think of any other suggestions, please sing out!
Thanks!!

Currently I am selling the basic cereal bowl version I've posted online here. I will be working to produce some handbuilt versions using the great suggestions and guidance that MissyErn and this group shares.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> ...


Another idea...if you are into pouring molds...The slits in the picture could be solid...if you think the thickness would not be too thick. I know you'll have to do some carving out of the base (yes, I have dabbled with ceramics). I'm recommending a ceramic or hard plastic form similar to this paper towel holder sold by Walmart. I'm recommending an oval like 'spur' like a cactus limb.

If you don't want to try...you won't hurt my feelings...I was trying to give you another avenue for other KP members to hold their center-pull or similar 'spindle' that holds the string/yarn for the current project(s).


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> 
> I don't think it would be wrong to steer you to Etsy... MY favorite place to shop for hand made items. You can do a search and see lots of examples of the bowls and get an idea of the holes and slots that we are talking about. Make sure that you let us know when yours are ready. If they are anything like the beautiful blue bowl on your Avatar, you will get lots of orders....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=ceramic%20yarn%20bowls&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


Wonderful source, they have some beauties on that site!
Good luck, I am sure they will be beautiful.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


I guess terminology causes misconceptions -- I think maybe what is being considered is Super Saver type -- and even tho' the yarn is already wound -- it is still referred to as a skein. I mostly knit straight from pre-wound skeins of yarn. In addition to the quart size round bowls mentioned, it might be very interesting to have something with a different configuration. Even a 100 gram skein prewound has an oval shape rather than round.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Yarn bowls are really nice and most are beautiful - however, the cost would be even more for a rectangle, especially one that would hold more than one pull skein.

Usually my pull skeins are dropped down into a 'wine' container purchased for $1 - $3 at Michaels.

As much as I would love a yarn bowl, the cost (and fear of it breaking) make it not feasible for me.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Whatever design you end up making,(round or square) just remember to keep a smooth round sloping interior for the bowl so that the yarn can roll. And many of us knit using a "skein" and knit from the inside pull, and the height of the bowl needs to be high enough so that the yarn doesn't jump out while you are knitting, or maybe the swirl keeps it from doing that?
Can't wait to see what you come up with..
Not sure if knitters who buy "supersavers" would purchase a special yarn bowl to hold their yarn? But maybe I am wrong..
Good Luck!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

make some that are 10 or 11" for those of us that do knit out of skeins. they will fit in that and if we are using 10" needles they will lay on top of bowl. thank you for your consideration in asking the ones that are the users we do know what we need and want also thanks for your price considerations.

know you will sell if you put them in our classified section


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> 
> I don't think it would be wrong to steer you to Etsy... MY favorite place to shop for hand made items. You can do a search and see lots of examples of the bowls and get an idea of the holes and slots that we are talking about. Make sure that you let us know when yours are ready. If they are anything like the beautiful blue bowl on your Avatar, you will get lots of orders....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=ceramic%20yarn%20bowls&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


I just checked on Etsy. In my opinion, most are beautiful and functional, but a few have a slot that is too wide, so yarn may come out of it, so beware of that.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Kaix-thiswould be an interesting shape to play with and I like the idea of making the spindles solid. My only concern would be making the base heavy enough to not tip over when you tug at the yarn. Thanks!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi jan and chikki - I'm definitely going to be trying different sizes and shapes


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

One thing I worry about is how wide the base is..I worry
it would tip if too small a bottom. I like the j-swirl in
the one I have.Have never used the holes as my knitting goes
where I go and the bowl stays in the house. Looking forward
to seeing some of your designs.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> make some that are 10 or 11" for those of us that do knit out of skeins. they will fit in that and if we are using 10" needles they will lay on top of bowl. thank you for your consideration in asking the ones that are the users we do know what we need and want also thanks for your price considerations.
> 
> know you will sell if you put them in our classified section


Thanks for the ideas. Discussed with missyern last night about rectangular shapes as she sometimes knits from the skein as well. Also like the idea of being able to lay the needles down in the dish or placing them in the holes.

More than happy to keep the prices fair.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> One thing I worry about is how wide the base is..I worry
> it would tip if too small a bottom. I like the j-swirl in
> the one I have.Have never used the holes as my knitting goes
> where I go and the bowl stays in the house. Looking forward
> to seeing some of your designs.


Thanks Debi - will keep base in mind - very good point


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gigiky said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> ...


Thanks Gigi-really good point on the slot to keep in mind!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gigiky said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> ...


Thanks Gigi-really good point on the slot to keep in mind!


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

wide enough to hold at least 2 skeins, 2 "S" slices, thick enough to hold bulky yarn, and really tall so it can hold your wip, thats my dream bowl. I have two, both are extra tall per my request, both fit my works in progress, I love them. One is ceramic, the other wood. I prefer the wood when it needs to sit in my lap and the heavier ceramic when I am sitting in my chair and its steady on my table. I love bowls!


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

I'd like a yarn bowl that has a frontward j on 1 side and a backward j on the other side so I can work with 2 strands at once. No holes thanks, yarn must be portable. 

I definitely use value yarn, in fact any acrylic yarns, so they wash and dry easily. Love to donate to charity and make hats for friends. Mostly men ask me, and they would use the washer and dryer. Great subject.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

This is so interesting. I received a yarn bowl from my 10 year old granddaughter for Christmas. She had gone to a ceramic shop where you can decorate your own items. I had no idea they were so popular. From reading other comments, I think I am one of the few who do knit from the skein. I have a cloth holder with a zippered top which has a hole for the yarn. Looking at the prices of the bowls I figure mine is worth about $40.00. So pretty.
Hope all had a great Christmas. It is snowing here this AM in W. KY. Very pretty.
Abuela


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

jan m said:


> Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).


Hi Jan - love the yarn bells too! Hoping to try my hand at those!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Abuela said:


> This is so interesting. I received a yarn bowl from my 10 year old granddaughter for Christmas. She had gone to a ceramic shop where you can decorate your own items. I had no idea they were so popular. From reading other comments, I think I am one of the few who do knit from the skein. I have a cloth holder with a zippered top which has a hole for the yarn. Looking at the prices of the bowls I figure mine is worth about $40.00. So pretty.
> Hope all had a great Christmas. It is snowing here this AM in W. KY. Very pretty.
> Abuela


Abuela! How sweet! Sorry to disagree but since your granddaughter made that it isn't worth $40...it is PRICELESS!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

calmlake said:


> I'd like a yarn bowl that has a frontward j on 1 side and a backward j on the other side so I can work with 2 strands at once. No holes thanks, yarn must be portable.
> 
> I definitely use value yarn, in fact any acrylic yarns, so they wash and dry easily. Love to donate to charity and make hats for friends. Mostly men ask me, and they would use the washer and dryer. Great subject.


Hi Calm: I'm so glad you pointed out the J's need to go in opposite directions! Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't rewind SuperSaver or any large skein of yarn that is already set up for a center pull.. I think the rectangle stacking ones are a great idea.. it would look beautiful sitting on a side table.. and would be very functional if a person does a lot of color work.. and there are some knitter/crocheters that have everything .. this would make a great gift for them.. I use my nostepinne to rewind my other yarns and would love a yarn bowl to keep it in place.. it also helps it to keep from coming undone once the ball gets small... I am sure you will get lots of great ideas... and the bowls you have shown are beautiful..


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I have one yarn bowl which I love. It was made from an old discarded wooden bowl which then went through a complete overhaul and came out with so much color and grain. But I would like a smaller bowl about a 2 quart size. The bowl I have now has an "S" like curve on it and it holds the yarn very well. I've not worked with "J" cuts nor have I worked with holes. I agree that holes would be difficult for portability and putting your needles straight up for storage would scare me. I have pets and would hate to see an eye poked out. However, a trough in the edge of the top would be nice as the needles could fall out easily or just lay across the top like Japanese chop sticks (with protectors on). Just an idea.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

As a knitter who has cats and small dogs- I wondering if it might be possible to create a bowl with a lid that is removable (to put yarn in and out.) Yours is so beautiful! I am presently using (keep in mind that I am newly returned to knitting after more than 30 years!) a kittylitter plastic tub and it's lid (from which I have cut a slit from the side to allow yarn to immerge.) Works- but hardly attractive! Would love one such as yours with a lid! Would need to be a generous size for the chunky yarns so popular with my nieces and nephews for scarves/hats and fingerless mitts just now. Please let me know if you do create such a vessel! I'm a blue freak! Your model is beautiful!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Personal I would like mine a little bigger than the one on Amy's site and I agree not just a hole for than it can not be used for an other project until the one is done


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


I totally knit right from the skein...saves time and energy.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


It seems there is a question of semantics here. To me, a HANK needs to be wound into a ball to be used, but a SKEIN does not.

In my experience, unless pulling from the inside of the skein (which I do not recommend for slippery or hairy yarns), a device like a standing paper towel holder with ball bearings is better.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> Abuela said:
> 
> 
> > This is so interesting. I received a yarn bowl from my 10 year old granddaughter for Christmas. She had gone to a ceramic shop where you can decorate your own items. I had no idea they were so popular. From reading other comments, I think I am one of the few who do knit from the skein. I have a cloth holder with a zippered top which has a hole for the yarn. Looking at the prices of the bowls I figure mine is worth about $40.00. So pretty.
> ...


I agree how thoughtful for a 10 yr old


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> Abuela said:
> 
> 
> > This is so interesting. I received a yarn bowl from my 10 year old granddaughter for Christmas. She had gone to a ceramic shop where you can decorate your own items. I had no idea they were so popular. From reading other comments, I think I am one of the few who do knit from the skein. I have a cloth holder with a zippered top which has a hole for the yarn. Looking at the prices of the bowls I figure mine is worth about $40.00. So pretty.
> ...


I agree how thoughtful for a 10 yr old


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


I knit straight from the skein if at all possible. Santa Clause never brought me a ball winder, and it's hard to wind the skeins into a ball with my arthritis and carpal tunnel.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

I knit from the skein so a rectangle one would be of interest to me. I have not seen one, but I do love the bowls.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I look forward to view your yarn bowls. Your avatar is beautiful and I think your yarn bowls may be a must have for the pure pleasure.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


Remember that in the US, what we call a hank is what is called a skein in other countries. so, yes, many do knit from a skein


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I have a potter friend who made a variety of sizes and styles. As much as I love the one that looked kinda like a minaret top, I chose the one that looked like honeysuckle flower upside down. She did the slit on one side all the way to the bottom so it is easy to put the yarn through. the best part is the ease I have picking it up and moving. I just hook my finger through the wide top and lift to place where I want. Some she had only had an opening on the lower side, so harder to grab and move. She only charged $30.00 for this bigger one. The rest were around $25.00


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

rosespun said:


> I have a potter friend who made a variety of sizes and styles. As much as I love the one that looked kinda like a minaret top, I chose the one that looked like honeysuckle flower upside down. She did the slit on one side all the way to the bottom so it is easy to put the yarn through. the best part is the ease I have picking it up and moving. I just hook my finger through the wide top and lift to place where I want. Some she had only had an opening on the lower side, so harder to grab and move. She only charged $30.00 for this bigger one. The rest were around $25.00


missyern2 is extremely reasonable on her basic bowls- I am not going to quote her prices as that is up to her. But I shall be picking up one or two for sure!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

wow..looked at the link at all those knitting bowls. So many, so pretty!!! But I did notice that most- although they have holes for multiple yarns- they won't hold more than one ball of yarn. Please keep that in mind when you make more.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

If you make an orange bowl with a hole holding two skeins I will order it!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There are so many ways to do yarn bowls. I like the idea of a divided bowl for at least 2 skeins with 2 different keyhole notches. I also like the idea of a depression in the rim, similar to chopstick holders, to place cable needles when not in use, or the proverbial crochet hook for dropped stitches. Actually, I would like a small tray for all the extras of knitting, assuming the bowl would sit at elbow height.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

rosespun said:


> wow..looked at the link at all those knitting bowls. So many, so pretty!!! But I did notice that most- although they have holes for multiple yarns- they won't hold more than one ball of yarn. Please keep that in mind when you make more.


Definitely - thinking that the rectangular bowl should have j's on each side so that at least two balls could be placed in it or a skein could be in it. Also looking at the possibility of a casserole style with a lid that I can cut the J's and holes into.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I pull from the center of a rectangular skein mostly so a rectangular or oval would be better for me. Something sturdy enough so that it does not jump when you pull on the yarn from the skein. Love it. Thanks for asking us


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mystikerin said:


> If you make an orange bowl with a hole holding two skeins I will order it!!


That's funny! You wouldn't be a football fan would you? LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> 
> I don't think it would be wrong to steer you to Etsy... MY favorite place to shop for hand made items. You can do a search and see lots of examples of the bowls and get an idea of the holes and slots that we are talking about. Make sure that you let us know when yours are ready. If they are anything like the beautiful blue bowl on your Avatar, you will get lots of orders....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=ceramic%20yarn%20bowls&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


Just took a quick look at this site (don't dare take too much time). So much creativity--love ceramics. Prices seem in the range of $35-50 which is what my local potters charge, too.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a local potter make two for Christmas. She made bowls large enough to hold a softball size ball of yarn, with the top slightly curve in. She is makeing two more on for a gift and one a friend wants to buy.
another potter made bowls with holes but not J slit to remove the yarn for taking the yarn out side the house. good luck to you, I think items made by artisians are the best.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

I would like to have a bowl with a lid/top to help keep the yarn clean. I'd also like a handle on it so I could grab it and go. 
Just my wishes for the perfect yarn bowl if I could design one.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

I speak only for myself, but I'm looking for something with a lid. I have two VERY INTERESTED cats who would rather mess with my yarn than eat ( well almost). Martha


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes some of us still knit from skeins. Linda


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

Please make that Tennessee orange, not Texas orange. HeHe


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> rosespun said:
> 
> 
> > I have a potter friend who made a variety of sizes and styles. As much as I love the one that looked kinda like a minaret top, I chose the one that looked like honeysuckle flower upside down. She did the slit on one side all the way to the bottom so it is easy to put the yarn through. the best part is the ease I have picking it up and moving. I just hook my finger through the wide top and lift to place where I want. Some she had only had an opening on the lower side, so harder to grab and move. She only charged $30.00 for this bigger one. The rest were around $25.00
> ...


Thanks Bwtyer - the basic bowl that I've posted photos of are $15.00 plus shipping. I'm taking all of the wonderful information everyone is sharing here and going to see what other versions I can come up with. Definitely thinking of one like a round casserole dish with lid that has the J's cut into it!!!! That should hold more than one skein or ball of yarn and keep the kitty kats out!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


You may be thinking of hanks; I knit straight from the skein or ball, as does everyone I knit with. I agree, I wouldn't want a bowl with just a hole, as opposed to a curved slit, in case I wanted to change yarn or take my work with me in the car, office, etc.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Were I to use a yarn bowl, it would have to be covered, due to cat antics. So for me, it would need to be a bowl, with the slit, that would fit upside down on a plate. I tend to yank my yarn sharply too, so that would keep it from jumping out of the bowl.

BTW...I LOVE the glaze on the blue bowl in one of your posts. It reminds me of true indigo dyed fabric.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Were I to use a yarn bowl, it would have to be covered, due to cat antics. So for me, it would need to be a bowl, with the slit, that would fit upside down on a plate. I tend to yank my yarn sharply too, so that would keep it from jumping out of the bowl.
> 
> BTW...I LOVE the glaze on the blue bowl in one of your posts. It reminds me of true indigo dyed fabric.


Thanks Kitty - that blue with the crystal glaze is one of my personal favorites. The one you are describing is a yarn bell and I'm hoping to make some of those too as well as a casserole w/lid version.


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

To use a skein, center pull, I have used a tall cookie or candy can. It works beautifully. Maybe a tall container would work.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I knit straight from a skein that is why skeins made the way they are today were invented as women got darn sick of winding skeins into a ball or trying to use it as a skein to knit with back 50 plus years ago yes I remember my mother hand winding skeins in the 1940's and early 1950's I some times had to hold my arms out to hold it while she made a ball out of it or help her when she put over the back of a straight backed chair to do it. The current skeins are wonderful compared to doing all that before one could start a project to knit. I also remember her then when some were wound like today's skeins and other yarn was still needing to be wound she got so she refused to purchase that kind needing winding. Some stores had winders but cost extra if they did it sometimes but that all came after WW 2. Be glad for the changes that we have now


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Please let us know when you are ready to dell your new creations.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never seen the type mentioned that inverts over plate but would be able to use it because of my cat. If I had the bowl type she would sit in it.Or pull yarn out when I turned my back. Love that inverted idea.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I actually do most of my knitting straight from the skein because I hate to wind it into a ball.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I myself work with large balls, so maybe a 3 qt. size would work for me. Do you sell these bowls? What would your price be? My daughter has requested some mixing bowls for her birthday, in March. She wants ceremic, medium size for mixing foods in.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with ADELERM.
Why work our arms and hands winding balls, when we could be knitting.
My bowl has to small a bottom, when knitting along it will rock back and forth. Have glued a large heavy washer inside the bottom ring for weight, helps some what.
also, always, adele


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas to all!
> I am a potter and would greatly appreciate your valuable input.
> 
> 1) What sizes are best for yarn bowls?
> ...


1. Deep enough to hold a large skein that's been rolled into a big ball.
2. Both curved slits and holes.
3. If they're wide enough and deep enough they can accomodate any form of wound yarn.

Looking forward to your creations. Please keep us posted! 
Morningstar :thumbup:


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

My dream bowl would be deep enough to hold a 100gm ball of yarn. The stack able ones sound perfect also. I'm working on an afghan and would LOVE stack able rectangles for the yarn instead of digging in my knitting bag every time I need to change colors. Thanks for asking and PLEASE let us know when you have some for sale as I am very interested. B'day in March and Mothers Day after that. Must plan ahead. Happy knitting and potting LOL


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes!! A lid also.


cainchar said:


> As a knitter who has cats and small dogs- I wondering if it might be possible to create a bowl with a lid that is removable (to put yarn in and out.) Yours is so beautiful! I am presently using (keep in mind that I am newly returned to knitting after more than 30 years!) a kittylitter plastic tub and it's lid (from which I have cut a slit from the side to allow yarn to immerge.) Works- but hardly attractive! Would love one such as yours with a lid! Would need to be a generous size for the chunky yarns so popular with my nieces and nephews for scarves/hats and fingerless mitts just now. Please let me know if you do create such a vessel! I'm a blue freak! Your model is beautiful!


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

I also knit from the skein and so do all the people I know. I never heard of a yarn bowl until this thread and I have been knitting on and off for a thousand years. They are beautiful but what do you do about them if you are traveling with your knitting?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

My only suggestion would be to make the bowl big enough. Many I have seen are too small. Also, when advertising it put a skein of yarn in the bowl so potential buyers can tell what size it is. Thanks, and please let us know when you are ready to sell. I'm guessing you will get lots of orders.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds perfect. I have 2 cats that can't leave yarn, ribbon, string,etc., alone. Thanks soooo much for this. I've looked at yarn bowls but they were never big enough, didn't have a lid, and they cost too much. But I WANT one or 2 or 3. Can't wait to see your new designs.


missyern2 said:


> bwtyer said:
> 
> 
> > rosespun said:
> ...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I don't think it would be wrong to steer you to Etsy... MY favorite place to shop for hand made items. You can do a search and see lots of examples of the bowls and get an idea of the holes and slots that we are talking about. Make sure that you let us know when yours are ready. If they are anything like the beautiful blue bowl on your Avatar, you will get lots of orders....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=ceramic%20yarn%20bowls&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


Great idea - I also searched wood, only 2 pages, and pottery, 19 pages!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you for asking for our opinions on yarn bowls! I can't offer any other suggestions (there are so many great ones!; I am very excited to see what you come up with. I, too, am interested in a yarn bowl or two.
Donna K


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Your bowls are lovely. Can't wait to see your new creations.
Lynn


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

kareo said:


> This is my opinion only on yarn bowls.....
> A minimum of the size of a one quart container for a normal size skein of yarn
> A channel cut into a swirl with a larger hole on the "inside" end ("J" type)
> I think rectangular would be great....esp if you have several "stacked" together to each hold its own skein


I agree


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

why would you not knit from the skein? I have found a great use for the reuseable shopping bags, divided to hold 4 & 6 bottles of wine. They accomodate skiens of yarn for those of us who do knit from the skein. Bags are light weight and handles velcro together. Small projects rolled fit in spaces as do assorted items, scissors,ruler, pattern, etc. Not drinkers, but can always find a use for promo items being given away.


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

I have made yarn keepers from coffee cans and 2-liter bottles. I prefer something that has a slit so I can remove the project. 

Also, I found that the bottle worked best, because most of my yarn is in skein form - they don't fit into coffee cans. So, I think something oval or rectangular would be best.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are pictures of mine - it is 6.5" tall and 6 sided with a flat bottom. It is pottery and is the best yarn bowl I have ever used. I have one with the bowl shape which can tip quite easily. This one can hold small balls of different colors for intarsia although I haven't used it for that. I just love it. I haven't seen another one like it but would highly recommend this shape. He bought it from Saffron Studios in Cochrane Alberta - I have never seen another one like it. great shape and best thing is-- it *never tips*

Designer


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well- this should all be good food for thought on new designs of bowls. I'd like to ask (having never used a bowl) how you keep the yarn from jumping out of the bowl when you pull on the yarn. Guessing it has to do with the j/s/slit some have spoken of. I would imagine they would be much easier to manage than a hole you had to thread through. So looking forward to seeing the ones for sale. Even interested in a custom purchase maybe. I'm also wondering if a bowl with much higher sides might not be helpful? I will stand on my suggestion of bowls with lids for those of us with "furkids."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Well- this should all be good food for thought on new designs of bowls. I'd like to ask (having never used a bowl) how you keep the yarn from jumping out of the bowl when you pull on the yarn. Guessing it has to do with the j/s/slit some have spoken of. I would imagine they would be much easier to manage than a hole you had to thread through. So looking forward to seeing the ones for sale. Even interested in a custom purchase maybe. I'm also wondering if a bowl with much higher sides might not be helpful? I will stand on my suggestion of bowls with lids for those of us with "furkids."


personally- I have done clay and I can't see why larger bowls are not an option -- the largest one I have ever seen is the one I showed here. I would like to see one 8 inches tall and that wide. It could be done with a flat bottom and would be hand built, not thrown-- this would allow it to be slightly heavier than the thrown bowls and less fragile in my opinion. I don't have access to clay here in my condo and there is no place close where I could try to see if it is workable. A clay person would do very well on this forum with good yarn bowls.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

krankymax said:


> I myself work with large balls, so maybe a 3 qt. size would work for me. Do you sell these bowls? What would your price be? My daughter has requested some mixing bowls for her birthday, in March. She wants ceremic, medium size for mixing foods in.


Hi Max: I currently just have the the bowls I've attached to my posts. I have been gathering information and suggestions from this group in order to start making the ones that this group is suggesting.

Today I started on a long one that will hold a super size skein of yarn. I will post pictures once it is completed.

I plan on making some bowls that are like round casserole dishes with lids. When I have one of those I will post a picture of it as well.

I also am going to try my hand at some of the yarn bells which is best described as a bowl that sits on a plate or tray.

I can certainly try my hand at the bowls, however, as you may have surmised, I tend to be on the frugal side and want to let you know that you could probably find them cheaper locally as the shipping for a set of heavy duty mixing bowls might be a little prohibitive.

Thank you for your interest and input.
Vickie


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have two yarn bowls. The slits are preferable for me as I ususally take my knitting where ever I go.

KK


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gabriell said:


> I've never seen the type mentioned that inverts over plate but would be able to use it because of my cat. If I had the bowl type she would sit in it.Or pull yarn out when I turned my back. Love that inverted idea.


Hi Gabriel - I'm attaching a photo of a yarn bell - this is not my work - I found it when I did a quick search for an image of one to show you.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't forget the oval or rectangle shape too for those that knit from skeins. Don't forget to let us know where to get them too. I will buy a couple.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

meg714 said:


> I also knit from the skein and so do all the people I know. I never heard of a yarn bowl until this thread and I have been knitting on and off for a thousand years. They are beautiful but what do you do about them if you are traveling with your knitting?


Hi Meg - I wouldn't suggest taking the bowls with you since they are made from clay and it would be really sad to have it break, also, they would be heavier than a knitters bag, etc.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone I know knits straight from the skein. When I decided I must have a yarn bowl, I looked EVERYWHERE for an oval bowl and could not find one. SO FRUSTRATING!!!! I would pay more for a beautiful OVAL yarn bowl. I ended up getting an oval ceramic planter from Home Depot and my husband cut a slit in the side but it is not smooth enough and sometimes the yarn snags. PLEASE MAKE OVAL BOWLS!!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here are pictures of mine - it is 6.5" tall and 6 sided with a flat bottom. It is pottery and is the best yarn bowl I have ever used. I have one with the bowl shape which can tip quite easily. This one can hold small balls of different colors for intarsia although I haven't used it for that. I just love it. I haven't seen another one like it but would highly recommend this shape. He bought it from Saffron Studios in Cochrane Alberta - I have never seen another one like it. great shape and best thing is-- it *never tips*
> 
> Designer


Thank you so much! This looks great and I love that it won't tip!!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> cainchar said:
> 
> 
> > Well- this should all be good food for thought on new designs of bowls. I'd like to ask (having never used a bowl) how you keep the yarn from jumping out of the bowl when you pull on the yarn. Guessing it has to do with the j/s/slit some have spoken of. I would imagine they would be much easier to manage than a hole you had to thread through. So looking forward to seeing the ones for sale. Even interested in a custom purchase maybe. I'm also wondering if a bowl with much higher sides might not be helpful? I will stand on my suggestion of bowls with lids for those of us with "furkids."
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > here are pictures of mine - it is 6.5" tall and 6 sided with a flat bottom. It is pottery and is the best yarn bowl I have ever used. I have one with the bowl shape which can tip quite easily. This one can hold small balls of different colors for intarsia although I haven't used it for that. I just love it. I haven't seen another one like it but would highly recommend this shape. He bought it from Saffron Studios in Cochrane Alberta - I have never seen another one like it. great shape and best thing is-- it *never tips*
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder whether a rectangular shaped bowl like my six sided yarn bowl with the flat bottom could be made? I really strongly recommend this shape as I have used the others - usually if they are 'thrown' on a wheel they are too small, and if they are larger they are too fragile. 

being hand built - as long as the pieces are well attached, you can do a lot with it. stronger, flat bottom, different designs -- I am wishing I had a clay place close by as I would love to try a few. 

Designer


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have seen on-line a picture of a "yarn bowl" made of leather! It is the size and shape of a large oatmeal box, and has a removable lid and a carry handle. mIt isd beautifully tooled


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Miss yern2- how do i see the picture of your bowl?


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> meg714 said:
> 
> 
> > I also knit from the skein and so do all the people I know. I never heard of a yarn bowl until this thread and I have been knitting on and off for a thousand years. They are beautiful but what do you do about them if you are traveling with your knitting?
> ...


She means that she needs one that you can remove the yarn from, so that you can take the yarn without the bowl. If the bowl has a hole instead of a slit, you'd have to take the bowl and all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I have seen on-line a picture of a "yarn bowl" made of leather! It is the size and shape of a large oatmeal box, and has a removable lid and a carry handle. mIt isd beautifully tooled


One of our KP member's husband makes them -- they are tooled leather and wonderful. I will see if I can find a post about it. can't for the life of me remember her avatar name although she took one of our workshops. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The leather bowl was made by ctcookie's husband here are a couple of pictures. it is wonderful


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

This certainly is intriquing!I do leather work. May have to begin this as my next project! What are the snaps for (guessing to close the top while the yarn is inside?)


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

For some reason, I just got the 2nd picture and can see now the side view. Love the slit and snap features. I will be designing one of these and doing it in our "community school" this winter. Thanks so much for sharing- wonderful idea. I still want one of the beautiful blue bowls though!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Hi Miss yern2- how do i see the picture of your bowl?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

stunning! Let me know about one with a lid (blue with just a bit of green would be nice.)


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

cainchar said:


> For some reason, I just got the 2nd picture and can see now the side view. Love the slit and snap features. I will be designing one of these and doing it in our "community school" this winter. Thanks so much for sharing- wonderful idea. I still want one of the beautiful blue bowls though!


Good idea! Don't you love being able to make your own? The inside of my basic bowls are 5 inches across and they are 2 3/4 inches tall.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

How difficult would it be to make it larger than that -- it is the size of my first one and I can only use it for sock 50 gm yarn balls withouth it bouncing out. 


I would love my 6 sided bowl in that blue glaze -- it would be gorgeous.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


Whoa, there, chikkie. Those of us who buy the cheap stuff certainly do -- or many if not most of us, anyway. Where did you get that idea????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Hi Kaix-thiswould be an interesting shape to play with and I like the idea of making the spindles solid. My only concern would be making the base heavy enough to not tip over when you tug at the yarn. Thanks!


I was concerned about getting too thin on the uprights...and being too thick on the base. Both are equally a problem when doing pottery. I don't have the kiln, clay, glazes, etc to do this. I'm only posting an idea...one definite idea is to have a single hole at the top of each post...makes for easier holding the strand after each finger if doing gloves.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> How difficult would it be to make it larger than that -- it is the size of my first one and I can only use it for sock 50 gm yarn balls withouth it bouncing out.
> 
> I would love my 6 sided bowl in that blue glaze -- it would be gorgeous.


Hi Designer: Currently my mom, MissyErn is trying out the first bowl so I'm waiting to hear if the yarn bounces out or if the J slot will hold the ball in.

I'm buying these in bisque and glazing them. I will definitely be handbuilding some fashioned after your six sided bowl


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> missyern2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kaix-thiswould be an interesting shape to play with and I like the idea of making the spindles solid. My only concern would be making the base heavy enough to not tip over when you tug at the yarn. Thanks!
> ...


The only problem with doing holes is that you can't take out the yarn if it is attached to the knitting without cutting the yarn.something to think about.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I have never seen one of these. BUT my son does pottery and has made some beautiful bowls, I just sent him the etsy site and will see what he can do for me, I told him they would make GREAT presents and I'd pay for the clay,,,,what a cool idea. So neat!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am positive if he makes decent sized yarn bowls that he would sell them. I just wish there were people selling them in stores here. not too many and usually they are way too small.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses, so apologies if this is already suggested: the ability to load and use a bowl with more than one center pull ball would be really useful for color knitting.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> I haven't read all the responses, so apologies if this is already suggested: the ability to load and use a bowl with more than one center pull ball would be really useful for color knitting.


Hi - thanks for responding. I have no idea what a center pull ball is. We've discussed my making long bowls to hold skeins. Is that what you mean?


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking that while looking on the pottery site. The bowls are gorgeous. But my chair is an electric w/c and I move from room to room. I just know I would break a bowl trying to disengage the yarn from it's slit, or even just trying to knit from it. I can see it hitting the lineolium floor and shattering into some expensive fragments of pottery. That blue bowl on her avetar would make a really nice fruit bowl.....

Wendy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

She means that the yarn is pulled from the center of the ball and therefore doesn't bounce all over. you could therefore use more than one bowl if that was the case and it was a shape where more than one ball could be in the bowl at once -- that way, when she changes the yarn she can use the yarn from different holes. I think it might be good, but a lot of yarns are not easy to center pull. you could make a box (rectangle with holes along each side , not too close together so that 3 or 4 balls could fit in and be pulled from the center. It would limit it to that type of knitting but would be worthwhile for someone who does a lot of color work. you could also have the j slip at each end too. interesting idea.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

The idea of a 10 year old giving a hand painted bowl as a gift brought tears to my eyes. What a thoughtful child! I love the beautiful blue bowl and the wooden ones too. Everyone has such wonderful talents, and this is the place to share them!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WendyPolk said:


> I was thinking that while looking on the pottery site. The bowls are gorgeous. But my chair is an electric w/c and I move from room to room. I just know I would break a bowl trying to disengage the yarn from it's slit, or even just trying to knit from it. I can see it hitting the lineolium floor and shattering into some expensive fragments of pottery. That blue bowl on her avetar would make a really nice fruit bowl.....
> 
> Wendy


I wonder if your wheel chair has a shelf with edges, in that case mine might work quite well as it is a flat bottom. you might also think about putting it in a bag until you get to the place where you want to start knitting. just a thought. I don't think a curved bottom would work as well as it might rock and fall.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! I like these. What would a piece of leather-work like this cost, I wonder?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

One thing Wendy - they would not break - not sure whether they would be heavy enought to move around a lot. they are absolutely gorgeous. I think his wife will be happy to give you his link. her name is in one of the earlier posts. she is very nice.

her KP name is ctcookie or ctcookies you might send her a pm.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> > missyern2 said:
> ...


I was thinking of finish a finger, clip. Tuck in the ends to that finger...put cardboard tube on/or in portable bag/bowl...go elsewhere as needed.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Knitry said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole
> ...


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> One thing Wendy - they would not break - not sure whether they would be heavy enought to move around a lot. they are absolutely gorgeous. I think his wife will be happy to give you his link. her name is in one of the earlier posts. she is very nice.
> 
> her KP name is ctcookie or ctcookies you might send her a pm.


Thank you so much!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Knitry said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole
> ...


I think she's thinking about hanks, not skeins...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > How difficult would it be to make it larger than that -- it is the size of my first one and I can only use it for sock 50 gm yarn balls withouth it bouncing out.
> ...


pm me at designer1234 if I can help with it -- have done some pottery a few years ago- hand building only - I couldn't throw because of a shoulder problem so did all my bowls by hand. this one really works well as a yarn bowl and I think it was a trial piece. I told her she could likely sell lots this size or a bit larger. love it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

That sounds perfect! That in blue with a little green- heaven on earth!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

1. Large enough to hold a full skein of yarn (wound into a ball) with room to roll freely within the bowl.

2. I prefer both - depends on what project I'm working on. 

3. I think a rectangular one would be wonderful - big enough to hold a Red Heart Super Saver skein??

4. I love my yarn bowl, and know of at least one person in my knitting group who has started collecting them! You go, girl!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I must say that the more I'm hearing about the knitting bells- the more I like the idea! Would need to be quite large though! Love the idea of a j with a large circle at the end- or a circle that continues inward for a bit with a large hole at the end. So many good ideas being generated!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> 1. Large enough to hold a full skein of yarn (wound into a ball) with room to roll freely within the bowl.
> 
> 2. I prefer both - depends on what project I'm working on.
> 
> ...


Mine will just hold a supersaver especially if I can get the center pull started. I love my 6 sided yarn bowl. I just wish I was potting again!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

How clever! This rocks!!! Saw your post earlier- but not the picture. Love it! Now, that with a top would be all I could ever hope for!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

missed the pictures of wooden bowls! How do I find those?


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

I do knit straight from the skein. Don't seem to have too much trouble with yarn barf, although it HAS happened. Massive pain in the can when it does. I am looking for a yarn bowl.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I* would like to suggest an old tea pot or one from a op shop only make sure there isn't a strainer in the spout. It is solid enough that it will not tip over and adds a talking point fore visitors


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kareo said:


> This is my opinion only on yarn bowls.....
> A minimum of the size of a one quart container for a normal size skein of yarn
> A channel cut into a swirl with a larger hole on the "inside" end ("J" type)
> I think rectangular would be great....esp if you have several "stacked" together to each hold its own skein


Great response, Kareo! I use baggies but a yarn bowl would be awesome... several of them that stack as you suggested.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love your colors and glazing! If it were me, I'd like a deeper bowl rather than a shallow one with a cut in slit (the infamous J, or maybe a 6/G). When I pull from the outside of a ball, it jumps around. Very desirable is a weighted bottom.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

jan m said:


> Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).


These are my thoughts also.


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Like Designer 1234 said, my husband does make leather yarn bowls. If you are interested in viewing his work, he has a site on Etsy. Just do a search for "leather yarn bowl" in Etsy or google the same. By the way, they are definitely heavy enough to stay in place while knitting.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

greatgran21 said:


> I* would like to suggest an old tea pot or one from a op shop only make sure there isn't a strainer in the spout. It is solid enough that it will not tip over and adds a talking point fore visitors


Be sure that tea pot has a large enough opening at the top so you can get your ball of yarn to fit. I use large balls of yarn so haven't found one that fits them...yet. :roll:


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmmmm...All good actually...I prefer holes but that bowl would stay where it is...The slit would also be great if a project were to be going with me...Actually I never worked with a rectangular bowl but that would have some definite advantages...I guess I am not much of a help...I love knitting bowls...I have a knitting bowl attached to legs...


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


I maybe the odd one but I always knit straight from the skein.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Your bowls are lovely. I like the intense colors. Will want to order one soon. (One can never have too many yarn bowls! LOL)

kk


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you CTcookie! I will have a look indeed! Wonderful people on this site. Everyone is so willing to share!


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Could be. I can only go by what people actually write. Psychic isn't in my job description <laughing>


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

IMHO, a deep bowl is best. It doesn't have to be large, but just not a shallow shape. And the hole (I do like a hole plus an s-shaped slit) should be at least halfway down the side of the bowl so that the yarn pulls from underneath and doesn't have a tendency to pull the ball of yarn out of the bowl.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have a yarn bowl yet but would love to have one. Be sure to let us know when you will have some ready, I'd love to have one of yours.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> IMHO, a deep bowl is best. It doesn't have to be large, but just not a shallow shape. And the hole (I do like a hole plus an s-shaped slit) should be at least halfway down the side of the bowl so that the yarn pulls from underneath and doesn't have a tendency to pull the ball of yarn out of the bowl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: a flat bottom really helps too.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

Bigger is definetly better and rectangular is a good idea too. I rarely use the lovely bowl that I bought on e-bay because:1. it's just too small and 2. the slit that the yarn feeds through is unglazed and tends to fray the yarn.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I never thought of a rectangular one.
Great idea.
Arlene
ayjay


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for your invaluable input! I will be starting on construction of some pieces and asking MissyErn to test them for me to make sure they serve their purpose. 

I will keep you updated with photos as I go along and would appreciate your input.

Thank you all!!!

Vickie


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Let us know when you complete some. I would LOVE to have one. The picture you posted is knock your eyes out gorgeous!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Missyern2 - do you put a white underglaze on before you use cobalt coloring? I liked the time I did that ... wish I still had the bowl


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Missyern2 - do you put a white underglaze on before you use cobalt coloring? I liked the time I did that ... wish I still had the bowl


Hi Kai-I've never tried white under the blue -sounds very interesting. What was the effect?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> > Missyern2 - do you put a white underglaze on before you use cobalt coloring? I liked the time I did that ... wish I still had the bowl
> ...


If you blow the cobalt onto the white underglaze...you get a more even color of blue. You need the glass half-pint jar, the metal breath sprayer (unless you have a newer device), and a carefully mixed cobalt and water (PLEASE mix with another device, not your finger - Cobalt is slightly radioactive/poisonous).


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

Check out yarn bowls on etsy for some ideas. Good luck.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> missyern2 said:
> 
> 
> > kaixixang said:
> ...


Hi-im working in low fire . Haven't had the courage to do hi yet.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

thadeus40 said:


> Bigger is definetly better and rectangular is a good idea too. I rarely use the lovely bowl that I bought on e-bay because:1. it's just too small and 2. the slit that the yarn feeds through is unglazed and tends to fray the yarn.


Hi i am so sorry the potter didn't catch that bald spot. Look around your area for a ceramic shop. They should be able to tell you if it is hi or low fire and touch up the glaze and refire. Sad to have something special and not be able to use it.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

knittykitty said:


> Your bowls are lovely. I like the intense colors. Will want to order one soon. (One can never have too many yarn bowls! LOL)
> 
> kk


Thank you!


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

It is so lovely, I'd purchase it even with the bald spot.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you use a Cone 6, white, non-lead glaze - you should still be able to use the manually sprayed on Cobalt Carbonate (I remember the powder as black color).

http://ceramicartsdaily.org/ceramic-glaze-recipes/high-fire-glaze-recipes/a-case-of-the-blues-all-you-ever-wanted-to-know-about-cobalt-but-were-afraid-to-ask/

Based on the above...a very thin, watery mixture is preferred as too thick will produce a black. Since you are not planning to go over Cone 6...high end temperatures that are produced with Cone 7 and above will insure that the bowl will not be toxic.


----------



## bjperritte (Jun 5, 2012)

Please let us know when you have some yarn bowls ready. I would like to have one for myself. Also, by next Christmas, I will get one for my daughter, granddaughter and daughter-in-law.

I would much rather buy from a KPer than a store.

If you would like to contact me, my email address is:
[email protected]

I pray that you will have a Happy and Blessed New Year.
BJ Perritte


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

jan m said:


> Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).


This design reminds me of the turn-of-the-century butter bells. Great idea for yarn. Love the avatar's colors.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

zoesaunt said:


> It is so lovely, I'd purchase it even with the bald spot.


No bald spots on mine


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Love the reddish color ... I would love one of your yarn bowls. Please PM me when you have some for sale. Thanks.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Patikins said:


> jan m said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).
> ...


Thanks Jan! I'm going to start with the yarn bells on a rimmed plate! 8 inches tall and about 8 inches wide!!! Will definitely be using various colors but blue will always be one of my favorites to use.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am most interested in your yarn bell as I have 2 kitties that love to help me knit LOL. Please PM me when you have some yarn bells ready for sale. The blue is fantastic but I would consider other colors as well. I've lusted after a yarn bowl for some time but they were too small and/or too pricey. Thanks for this thread you give me hope to fulfill my obsession. Happy knitting


missyern2 said:


> Patikins said:
> 
> 
> > jan m said:
> ...


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

PLEASE PM me when you have some yarn bells!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

zoesaunt said:


> PLEASE PM me when you have some yarn bells!


Will do and plan on posting them too


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you ever so much! No kitties here, but with Baby and a new puppy, there's no telling what can happen to a ball of yarn! So a yarn bell will be perfect for me. I'll be waiting


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> I look forward to view your yarn bowls. Your avatar is beautiful and I think your yarn bowls may be a must have for the pure pleasure.


Thank you Kathy!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Kathy Capral said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to view your yarn bowls. Your avatar is beautiful and I think your yarn bowls may be a must have for the pure pleasure.
> ...


I agree with Kathy. The bowl in your avatar grabs my attention every time with its simple elegant shape and beautiful coloring.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

morningstar said:


> missyern2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Capral said:
> ...


Thank you MorningStar


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

pjcoldren said:


> 1. Large enough to hold a full skein of yarn (wound into a ball) with room to roll freely within the bowl.
> 
> 2. I prefer both - depends on what project I'm working on.
> 
> ...


Thanks PJ - this is turning into an interesting adventure!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damama said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> ...


Thank you Damama - I'm hoping that they will be functional for this group! Fingers crossed.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Whatever design you end up making,(round or square) just remember to keep a smooth round sloping interior for the bowl so that the yarn can roll. And many of us knit using a "skein" and knit from the inside pull, and the height of the bowl needs to be high enough so that the yarn doesn't jump out while you are knitting, or maybe the swirl keeps it from doing that?
> Can't wait to see what you come up with..
> Not sure if knitters who buy "supersavers" would purchase a special yarn bowl to hold their yarn? But maybe I am wrong..
> Good Luck!


Oh, I'm glad you pointed out the sloping interior because I was thinking of a flat bottom!!! Glad I went back and re-read!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> make some that are 10 or 11" for those of us that do knit out of skeins. they will fit in that and if we are using 10" needles they will lay on top of bowl. thank you for your consideration in asking the ones that are the users we do know what we need and want also thanks for your price considerations.
> 
> know you will sell if you put them in our classified section


Hi M2 - I'm starting with the yarn bells and if I can get those done correctly I plan on moving to some rectangular shapes!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gigiky said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how wonderful that you reached out to us to find out what we like. I don't mind working through a hole, but some do. I also like the J or S shaped slit to put your yarn through.
> ...


Thanks Gigi - I really do appreciate all the tips you can provide. I'll keep the narrow J and S in mind when cutting into the piece!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> I look forward to view your yarn bowls. Your avatar is beautiful and I think your yarn bowls may be a must have for the pure pleasure.


Thank you Kathy!


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I do knit straight from the skein. I've been thinking an upright vase type vessel with a comma shaped cutout from the top would be great for my needs. I use skeins from small softball size to the one pound skeins.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gramofnine said:


> I'm sorry, but I do knit straight from the skein. I've been thinking an upright vase type vessel with a comma shaped cutout from the top would be great for my needs. I use skeins from small softball size to the one pound skeins.


Wow! You just opened the door on this one! Your idea is so much better than what I've been sketching out for skeins! LOVE IT!!! Thank you! I can easily make the vases and add the J's, etc. This is MARVELOUS!!! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't think anyone really knits straight from the skein, so I would say just round bowls, with a slit in the side, not just a hole


i often knit straight from the skein, so a rectangular vessel would be very useful. i would probably get one of each.....


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have available yet? I'd requested one from you before the holidays but i think you had a ton of stuff going on...


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> Do you have available yet? I'd requested one from you before the holidays but i think you had a ton of stuff going on...


Hi Alicia - My apologies - yes, things have been hectic. My oldest has just deployed to Afghanistan. The good news is that we were able to go to Ft. Hood and spend some time with him just before he left.

Are you wanting one of the blue bowls? I have two of those that are ready. I do want to ask you to look at the dimensions though so that you know that it is a smaller bowl. My mother said it is perfect for the more expensive yarns that make a small ball.

Thanks!
Vickie


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

I know I would want one of each type. I'm all excited about the prospect of getting these!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jan m said:


> Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).


The old "Beehive" type from the 40's were like this. I can't afford an antique one; and even if I could I'd be afraid I'd break it and would probably never use it, even if it was plastic or "bakelite".


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> jan m said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like the type where the bowl is inverted over the yarn, which sits on a rimmed plate. That design can be circular (for balls/cakes) or oval (for skeins).
> ...


Can you imagine what the price would be on one of the bakelites? WOW


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas to all!
> I am a potter and would greatly appreciate your valuable input.
> 
> 1) What sizes are best for yarn bowls?
> ...


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

A rectangular bowl, a tall bowl and bowls with slits! Yes, yes and yes! I want one of each! :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Good evening and Merry Christmas to all!
> I am a potter and would greatly appreciate your valuable input.
> 
> 1) What sizes are best for yarn bowls?
> ...


Sorry I'm just getting into this thread. For some reason I missed it before. But I have a thought which may have already been expressed a dozen or two times. I would like a bowl with a lid on it which is notched to allow the yarn to be pulled through, not a hole. Teapots have been suggested but all I've ever had the tops were too small to put a large skein of yarn into, and as someone mentioned, if you thread the yarn through a hole (like the spout) rather than a notch, you can't take it with you. And of course, it all has to be very smoothly glazed so there's nothing to keep the skein and yarn from catching on anything. I remembered just giving away a lovely soup toureen that would have been perfect (and pretty) to use. The lid had a notch in it to allow the soup ladle to be left in the bowl while it was covered. For those with curious and playful (and hairy!) pets, a lid would probably be a godsend. How is your project coming (if you haven't long since Unwatched this!) And I see that you haven't. :thumbup:


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> missyern2 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening and Merry Christmas to all!
> ...


Hi Norma: 
I have 8 of the small yarn bowls of which a few have been spoken for. I'm waiting for a 8.25 inch bell mold to be delivered so I can start pouring the yarn bells along with the rimmed plates for them to sit on.

Since the yarn bells will be the easiest I will start with those and then screw up my courage to work on the vase like structures for skeins. I've been sketching out some ideas with the information I'm receiving here. I would definitely like to try some rectangular shaped dishes with lids for skeins as well.

My oldest just deployed to Afghanistan this past week so I've been busy with that. Now, if the rain and cold weather will cooperate I can hopefully start producing. I have two statues I've been working on for almost two weeks that don't appear to be drying very fast 

I have a full-time job so my mud time is pretty much limited to the weekends.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Hi Norma:
> I have 8 of the small yarn bowls of which a few have been spoken for. I'm waiting for a 8.25 inch bell mold to be delivered so I can start pouring the yarn bells along with the rimmed plates for them to sit on.
> 
> Since the yarn bells will be the easiest I will start with those and then screw up my courage to work on the vase like structures for skeins. I've been sketching out some ideas with the information I'm receiving here. I would definitely like to try some rectangular shaped dishes with lids for skeins as well.
> ...


As an artist and designer myself, your work is exquisite! Thanks for showing us what you do. I've already sent a small prayer along for your son. I expect your art helps you stay in balance during stressful times. I've never tried pottery myself but have collected hand-thrown pieces over the years. When I had to drastically downsize my living space, those stayed with me though many other prized possesions had to go. They now occupy high shelves where I can see them constantly. I really think potters have God in their hands!


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

what a wonderful idea! My old soup tureen will work nicely for me. And I do love repurposing things. Thank you so much!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

My prayers go with your son and a HUGE hug for you. I'm still watching and waiting for the yarn bells to thwart my kitties. I'm afraid you will be deluged with orders so I keep track every day to track your progress (I'm watching you).LOL May the angels sit on your son's shoulder and may you continue to produce such beautiful items.
Lynn


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> missyern2 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening and Merry Christmas to all!
> ...


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > missyern2 said:
> ...


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

zoesaunt said:


> I know I would want one of each type. I'm all excited about the prospect of getting these!


Thank you!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

ltyler65 said:


> My prayers go with your son and a HUGE hug for you. I'm still watching and waiting for the yarn bells to thwart my kitties. I'm afraid you will be deluged with orders so I keep track every day to track your progress (I'm watching you).LOL May the angels sit on your son's shoulder and may you continue to produce such beautiful items.
> Lynn


Thank you!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I finally took a picture of the 'wine holder' that I use. This one is new - on sale at Michaels after Christmas - paid about 75 cents or some such.

The yarn skein inside is finishing up - making an afghan with Caron Simply Soft off-white.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

missyern2 said:


> ...My oldest just deployed to Afghanistan this past week so I've been busy with that. Now, if the rain and cold weather will cooperate I can hopefully start producing. I have two statues I've been working on for almost two weeks that don't appear to be drying very fast
> 
> I have a full-time job so my mud time is pretty much limited to the weekends.


Gorgeous!

I will hold your son in my positive thoughts.


----------



## efq (Oct 18, 2012)

In my complete ignorance - I had never heard of a 'Yarn Bowl' and have never seen one!! I googled Yarn Bowl, and wow there are some beautiful ones to buy. I want one! May have to treat myself. Good Luck. xxx


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

efq said:


> In my complete ignorance - I had never heard of a 'Yarn Bowl' and have never seen one!! I googled Yarn Bowl, and wow there are some beautiful ones to buy. I want one! May have to treat myself. Good Luck. xxx


Look around the house. You may already have one! I knew I must have something that would work and on the top shelf of a closet there languished a beautiful Steuben Glass bowl given to me on my 50th birthday. (Over twenty years ago it cost around $300. Steuben Glass has closed now so it may be worth more.) It was presented to me at a private dinner on a floating restaurant in San Diego Harbor, and it held a cashmere sweater and silk scarf. It's been a long while since I could buy fresh flowers for it, and I could think of nothing better than to see it every day holding colorful yarn. And why hide something so lovely? It's the perfect shape, smooth round bottom, very heavy, and reminds me of other times.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I was just thinking about this topic the other day. I received back the yarn bowl I gave to a friend for christmas. Instead of just a hole in the side, it has a lovely swirl which ends in a hook and the yarn can be slipped into the side of the bowl and the hook stops it from coming out. For the larger skeins I though a long oval about 13" long by 6" wide by 6" high would be good. These measurements could be reduced for smaller skeins.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> efq said:
> 
> 
> > In my complete ignorance - I had never heard of a 'Yarn Bowl' and have never seen one!! I googled Yarn Bowl, and wow there are some beautiful ones to buy. I want one! May have to treat myself. Good Luck. xxx
> ...


Norma, I love it! I do the same with a cut crystal bowl that would otherwise be tucked into a china closet, not really visible. Our little dog often cuddles up and goes to sleep next to it on the floor as I crochet.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

mmmm...don't try to encounter that thing in the dark. Bruised toes and feet are not fun to recover from. <G>



Norma B. said:


> efq said:
> 
> 
> > In my complete ignorance - I had never heard of a 'Yarn Bowl' and have never seen one!! I googled Yarn Bowl, and wow there are some beautiful ones to buy. I want one! May have to treat myself. Good Luck. xxx
> ...


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I "found" a carved wooden container with a lid on it that's just perfect for the pound of love skein I'll be using next for a baby blanket. It has a lid on it, too. It was purchased by my d.h. on a trip to S. Africa, has carvings of their animals on it. I've found other containers that can hold other sizes of skeins, too. Love the suggestions on here. Happy knitting to you all. I need a laundry basket to hold the sweater I'm finishing for d.h.! The yarn is very small in comparison. It's a top down cardi, so I'm working with the whole thing while I do sleeves. But it's better than seaming!.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> mmmm...don't try to encounter that thing in the dark. Bruised toes and feet are not fun to recover from. <G>


 :mrgreen: I'd be more apt to fall over the basket of yarn by my chair! In tiny space such as mine, you could trip on or fall over most anything, but the crystal yarn bowl is usually on the right side of my big chair, not the left as in the photo. The only drawback to it is that I can't take it with me when I go to knit away from home. :-(


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

What a great idea!!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yay! The bell mold has arrived!! I will start pouring this weekend!!!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea, can't wait to see the bell shaped yarn bowls!
Donna K


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

The first bell out of the mold!!! Now to cut the J's and decide how to decorate her!!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

This is exciting! Keep us posted. Suggest that you color the same as the one in your avatar.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

First one - j's cut, holes added to the top and added a decorative piece to the top for a handle. Will do variations on the handles. Can't wait for it to be dry enough to clean and fire!!!!!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Morningstar: I can repeat the blue, however, the variations in the color are caused by a crystal glaze that I dribbled on the rim and allowed it to flow down the sides. Unfortunately, that glaze has been discontinued and I only have a small amount left. I do have many other crystal glazes that are just as beautiful. 

I just can't wait for these bells to dry out enough that I can fire and glaze!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Hi Morningstar: I can repeat the blue, however, the variations in the color are caused by a crystal glaze that I dribbled on the rim and allowed it to flow down the sides. Unfortunately, that glaze has been discontinued and I only have a small amount left. I do have many other crystal glazes that are just as beautiful.
> 
> I just can't wait for these bells to dry out enough that I can fire and glaze!!!!


We all can't wait to see them! :thumbup:


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay - don't have her quite out of the kiln just yet but here is a sneak peek!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Okay - don't have her quite out of the kiln just yet but here is a sneak peek!


She's BEAUTIFUL! Your work is exquisite. :thumbup:


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful! The glaze (colors) you used on her would be just perfect for yarn bowls. It is so much fun following your work here!


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, show was a HUGE success! We are still incredibly tired and feeling like the walking dead! LOL

I'm attaching some pics of three of my ladies that were front and center at the show.

The lavender one should have been a deep, rich purple and I have no idea what I was thinking on her vestments! She will be re-glazed and re-fired in the very near future.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarn Bells - well, so far the first one I made looks pretty decent.

I'm hoping to clean it up this weekend and fire it.

The second bell...well, there is a reason you should not try to clean greenware when you are exhausted! I had the J's cut and let it dry out completely. I decided to try to remove the clay inside the J's and promptly broke the bell! After calling myself several names I realized how foolish it was of me to try to work on anything as delicate as greenware while I was that tired. 

Will pour another bell this weekend. Hopefully I will be able to complete the first bell this weekend and get it over to MissyErn to let her start test driving it!

Thanks everyone for being patient with me while I'm learning how to make these pieces.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> Yarn Bells - well, so far the first one I made looks pretty decent.
> 
> I'm hoping to clean it up this weekend and fire it.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS on your show!! I well remember how exhausting doing any exhibit can be and your work is so intricate and beautiful. Must take many, many hours to achieve such perfection. Don't beat yourself up for a little overeagerness to get on with the bell! We've all rushed into something we thought was the right time to do and then wished we'd waited a bit. That's human nature, and especially the nature of artists. Creating is a demanding mistress or master.


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yay! Don't pay the ransom, I escaped!!
My apologies for taking so long with the bell. I've been focusing on the gallery launch and it has been incredible!!

I've attached a photo of the bell in Mediterranean Teal with an added decorative piece at the top! There are four holes at the top of the bell with two curlicue cuts on the sides.

The bell measures 8 inches in height, not counting the decorative square and is 8 inches across at the bottom.

MissyErn has been test driving this one and has not found any places that the yarn catches.

Now, once again I need your input. What would be a fair price? 

Thank you!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi to an amazing artist. It may help you to Google yarn bowls and look over the vast array of ceramic ones that are sold online. That should give you at least a guideline about pricing. Of course, you have to consider your expenses, time and shipping costs. Wishing you great success with your Yarn Bowl creations. Keep turning out the traditional ones, too, and...as many of us have said...we like them big in diameter and height. When you're ready to launch, let us know.


----------



## StardustPottery (Jul 28, 2013)

Missy, that is beautiful, but is that dome supposed to sit above, or only directly to the front of the knitter? If yes, then please excuse my suggestion.

Otherwise, if it is supposed to sit to the side or at the feet, you may want to look at this page and reconsider your placement/position of the yarn channel keyhole.

Why the yarn channel keyhole is important:

http://www.stardustpottery.com/blog/why-yarn-channel-keyhole-important


----------

